# Goats or sheep



## kdogg331 (Nov 1, 2018)

Goats or sheep? Which do you prefer and why? And what are some potential uses of each? Know about some of the more obvious uses but curious to hear your thoughts/the less obvious ones.


----------



## Sheepshape (Nov 1, 2018)

I keep sheep, but am a great fan of both sheep and goats.

Apart from the obvious uses, there are the endless cuddles with lambs and kids!


----------



## kdogg331 (Nov 1, 2018)

Sheep are definitely way cuter! Lol


----------

